# Best "Swan Lake" DVD?



## Notung

Could somebody recommend one? I'm open to any, but I prefer the most complete version of the score.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Best with no doubt:


----------



## Pyotr

The image quality of this production is phenomenal. It is the original happy ending version. Some people think it's hokey, but if Tchaikovsky's other ballets ended happily, why not Swan Lake?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pyotr said:


> The image quality of this production is phenomenal. It is the original happy ending version. Some people think it's hokey, but if Tchaikovsky's other ballets ended happily, why not Swan Lake?


Exactly... The end of the version i recommended is also a kind of characteristic happy, since the music also turns from minor into major at the end of the finale...


----------



## sharik

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000FIHF82/ref=nosim/?tag=warclajaz-21


----------



## yelu

my favorite Odetta is Polina Semionova


----------



## hpowders

As far as just the music goes, look up the Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra performance of excerpts. Nobody did the Tchaikovsky ballet music better than Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## Pat0223

Totally agree, this is the best Swan Lake DVD I've ever seen. Beats Nureyev and Fontaine's version by a mile and I love both of them. Nureyev changed the choreography way too much - almost unrecognizable!!


----------



## Pugg

Pat0223 said:


> Totally agree, this is the best Swan Lake DVD I've ever seen. Beats Nureyev and Fontaine's version by a mile and I love both of them. Nureyev changed the choreography way too much - almost unrecognizable!!


Nice to meet you :tiphat:


----------



## Pat0223

I absolutely agree. I could watch this everyday. Amazing music, dancing. Cannot be beat!!


----------



## Pat0223

I agree Nureyev's choreography is atrocious (and I love him)!!!


----------



## Zhdanov




----------



## Pugg

Pat0223 said:


> I agree Nureyev's choreography is atrocious (and I love him)!!!


You do know he's death ....


----------



## alanneilh

I'm fond of two newer Swan Lake DVDs. The ABT's version with Gillian Murphy and Angel Corella is probably the best television version of Swan Lake I've seen, and it is beautifully danced. I also like the LaScala Ballet's version with Svetlana Zakharova and Roberto Bolle, although it is not shot as well as the ABT version.


----------



## alanneilh

I so agree with you and the recording that survives is so badly shot, too.


----------



## Pugg

alanneilh said:


> I'm fond of two newer Swan Lake DVDs. The ABT's version with Gillian Murphy and Angel Corella is probably the best television version of Swan Lake I've seen, and it is beautifully danced. I also like the LaScala Ballet's version with Svetlana Zakharova and Roberto Bolle, although it is not shot as well as the ABT version.


Although I am not a specialist I find Roberto Bolle a extraordinary dancer.


----------



## Aruna

The Royal Ballet's dvd with Marianela Nunez as the Swan Queen is outstanding, and has complete music afaik. But I would also like to recommend John Neumeier's "Illusions like Swan Lake", a beautiful and intense ballet inspired by Ludwig II and his castles. There's only one version available on dvd, by Hamburg Ballet, but it's amazing.


----------



## Poodle

Aruna said:


> The Royal Ballet's dvd with Marianela Nunez as the Swan Queen is outstanding, and has complete music afaik. But I would also like to recommend John Neumeier's "Illusions like Swan Lake", a beautiful and intense ballet inspired by Ludwig II and his castles. There's only one version available on dvd, by Hamburg Ballet, but it's amazing.


Amen to this! :tiphat:


----------



## Pianissima90

Since a little child I watched Swan Lake by Nureyev and Fountain with The Wiener Philharmoniker over and over again and still today I'm very much found of that version! Just loved it and really recommend it indeed! Nureyev and Fountain are for me seperately and together just the most wonderful dancers ever!


----------



## Zhdanov




----------



## hpowders

For a purely orchestral performance, nobody can touch Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra in this music.

One just has to close one's eyes and imagine the dancing!


----------



## Miserere nobis

Mikhailovsky Theatre revival of Alexander Gorski's version


----------



## CristianRey

Hands down ABT. One of the VERY FEW stagings that honor the original double suicide/heavens redemption Imperial Ballet finale. 
https://images.app.goo.gl/Zoa6LdaSqDg7wzMJ7


----------

